# b14 indash lcd screen



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

has anyone tried this? i mean it would be really low unless you take out the temp control unit. i would lov to c pics of this done.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

your right it will be low but all screens have tilt options to view a better angle


----------

